# Welcher Dämpfer für Helius FR? Umlenkhebel?



## sap (20. März 2011)

Moin,

ich suche einen neuen Dämpfer für mein Helius FR.
Das gute Stück ist etwas custom made, habe es gebraucht erworben, d.h. nicht von mir. Aber die Maße sind eigentlich soweit normal...







Kurze Frage vorweg: Was ist denn das für eine 2. Aufnahme am Umlenkhebel, ist das für Stahl- bzw. Luftdämpfer?

Fahre vorne 160mm, hinten demnach der kurze Federweg (155mm sinds glaub offiziell).
Der Monarch schmazt ziemlich verdächtig und ich will sowieso mal Stahldämpfer testen.
Der Monarch hat 200mm/57mm, wenn mich nichts täuscht. 

Zwecks Testen tendiere ich zu einem gebrauchten, will mich ja erstmal ranfühlen. Wenn es gefällt, gönne ich mir vermutlich irgendwann auch eine Titanfeder - am Federverhalten sollte das ja quasi nichts ändern, oder?

Was würdet ihr denn empfehlen? Die Richtung ist wohl Roco, DHX oder Vivid. Aber welchen davon? Lockout brauche ich bei dem Hinterbau ja nicht, bisschen einstellbar wäre gut...
Ich peile aufgrund meiner 105kg Fahrgewicht mal 550lbs an? Meint ihr das passt? Kenne nur die Online-Berechnungstabellen, wobei da die jeweilige Charakteristik des Bikes ja nicht mit drin ist. Oder soll ich eher 600lbs anpeilen? Bin halt ein schwerer Bub, Einsatzgebiet Trail - Bikepark. So lange nix durchschlägt, hab ich nix gegen soft.

Bin noch bisschen grün, was die Stahlfederdämpfer-Thematik angeht, habe mich noch nie damit beschäftigt, weil ich noch nie einen hatte und das Helius auch erst seit wenigen Wochen bei mir wohnt


----------



## Lynus (20. März 2011)

Hi sap,
ich bin vor einiger Zeit von einem Fox RP2 auf den MZ Roco TST R umgestiegen und sehr zufrieden. 

Aber ich glaub nicht, dass dir eine 550er Feder reicht - ich wiege fahrfertig 90kg und hab eine 550er (oder war´s eine 600er ?) drin. Jedoch fahr ich das Helius auf dem "langen" Federweg, sprich 167mm Federweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (20. März 2011)

Laut datasheet müsste es "lang" doch 172mm haben, oder?
Wie hast du deine Federhärte denn bestimmt? Mail an Nicolai?

Edith sagt übrigens:
Vivid wirds wohl eher nicht. Zum Testen vielleicht, aber da sind die Titanfedern deutlich teurer...


----------



## sap (20. März 2011)

Edith hat mir grade noch etwas geflüstert 
ein neuer Dämpfer ist wohl ein Muss - und zwar ein sofortiges. Habe gerade mal die Luft vom Monarch abgelassen und wollte neu aufpumpen, jetzt verliert er aber die Luft :/ irgendwo ist wohl eine Dichtung undicht...


----------



## Lynus (20. März 2011)

Wenn du den Monarch nicht gleich auf den Müll werfen willst, probiers mal bei Gino von Flatout Suspension. Gut, schnell, preiswert. 
Nur scheint da grad was mit der Homepage nicht zu funktionieren !?
>> http://www.flatout-suspension.de

Federhärte hab ich mit einem Rechner bestimmt, es kam irgendwas um die 570 raus, und da ich´s lieber etwas härter mag... *g*... hab ich die 600er Feder genommen.

Hab übrigens ein 08er Modell und bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es (damals noch) 167mm hatte.


----------



## sap (20. März 2011)

Habe ihn mal selber genauer angeschaut und siehe da: Die Schraube des Ventils hatte sich gelöst. Der Ventilrüssel lässt sich ja so seitlich rausklappen und wird von einer Schraube gehalten. Die hatte sich wohl gelöst, was zur Undichtigkeit führte.
Scheint momentan erstmal wieder ok.
Wenn ich Service/Tuning brauch, wende ich mich aber wohl an Lord Helmchen. Vorerst scheint es aber zum Glück doch nicht ganz dringend, d.h. ich suche in Ruhe weiter. Vivid, DHX oder Roco...mal sehen.


----------



## kroiterfee (20. März 2011)

wenn ich beim helius fr die dämpferaufnahme in der hintersten position am oberrohr fahre habe ich doch 167 oder?


----------



## sap (20. März 2011)

tjo, keine ahnung 
Dämpfer EBL ist 200mm in der hintersten position. Das exakte Übersetzungsverhältnis habe ich nicht zur Hand, muss ich erst Suchen...dann könnte man es ja ausrechnen. Dämpfer habe ich vorhin erst wieder eingebaut, hab heute abend keine Zeit mehr ihn nochmal rauszunehmen und nachzumessen 

im 2009er PDF (meins müsste ein 2009er sein) steht 155mm und 172mm...


----------



## OldSchool (20. März 2011)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> wenn ich beim helius fr die dämpferaufnahme in der hintersten position am oberrohr fahre habe ich doch 167 oder?



Verschieben der Dämpferaufnahme ändert den Lenk- und Sitzwinkel und die Tretlagerhöhe.


----------



## OldSchool (20. März 2011)

Teste mal den Rechner.

Keine Kommata sondern Punkte verwenden.

Wiege nackt 85 kg und habe eine 550er Feder bei ca. 33% Sag.

Klamotten und Krempel noch dazu rechnen.


----------



## tanchoplatinum (20. März 2011)

salü

das kenn ich doch irgendwo her.

mit dhx 5.0 hat es immer super funktioniert und bei 80 kg (+ rucksack) hatte ich eine 600 feder drin. in der buttom out kammer waren 135 psi und sie war 3/4 reingedreht.

ich hab den luftdämpfer im fr nicht gern gefahren mit einem stahlfederdämpfer funzt es viel besser.

schaui


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (20. März 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Verschieben der Dämpferaufnahme ändert den Lenk- und Sitzwinkel und die Tretlagerhöhe.



jaja und den federweg des hinterbaus. dämpferaufnahme ganz hinter sind dann 167mm.


----------



## OldSchool (21. März 2011)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> jaja und den federweg des hinterbaus. dämpferaufnahme ganz hinter sind dann 167mm.


----------



## softbiker (21. März 2011)

@sap

Wenn du nicht gleich in die vollen langen willst dann würde ich einen DHX5 oder Vanilla mit ProPedal probieren.

Von Vivid rate ich tunlichst ab, da haben sich hier schon so einige Leute geärgert.

Von Zocchi würde ich auch nur ne Roco Air kaufen.

Ansonsten die üblichen verdächtigen:

Elka Stage
CaneCreek Double Barrel
oder gleich einen DHX5 von TF-Tuned

aber das Geld willst du wohl erst mal nicht ausgeben.


----------



## Lynus (21. März 2011)

@ softbiker: Welchen MZ Coil-Dämpfer bist du schon gefahren, bzw. woher stammt deine Meinung zu MZ ?


----------



## kroiterfee (21. März 2011)

ich kann über den vivid nicht schimpfen. top teil.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (21. März 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Verschieben der Dämpferaufnahme ändert den Lenk- und Sitzwinkel und die Tretlagerhöhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (22. März 2011)

asche auf mein haupt. stimmt. auch im katalog steht nix von verschiedenen federwegen.


----------



## sap (22. März 2011)

aaalso ich habe grad erstmal den dhx 5 zum testen da, danke an tanchoplatinum dafür 

da ich eben nicht weiß, wie gut was arbeitet, wird der erstmal getestet. neue varianten wie ccdb oder tf tuned sind mir wirklich erstmal zu teuer.
realistische optionen neben dem dhx, der mir bei gefallen auch sehr günstig angeboten wird, wären höchstens ein gebrauchter roco (wc oder tst) oder ein neuer vivid. ich glaube, mehr will ich erstmal nicht investieren.

nochmal kurz zur dämpferaufnahme am umlenkhebel: habe ja dort 2 möglichkeiten, oben und unten. wo gehört der stahldämpfer rein? hat das überhaupt was mit stahl/luft zu tun oder ist das nur was für ebl und co?


----------



## OldSchool (22. März 2011)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ich kann über den vivid nicht schimpfen. top teil.



Habe den auch seit Dezember und finde den deutlich besser als den DHX 3 der drinn war.


----------



## KHUJAND (22. März 2011)

wenn jemand noch nen High Volum *Rock Shox Monarch 4.2 sucht. 

--> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/359999/cat/19


----------



## sap (22. März 2011)

erster ausritt: gefühl ganz gut, mit den einstellungen muss ich mich aber noch befassen. ich fürchte fast, ich brauche noch härter als 650lbs. wenn tanchoplatinum mit 80kg schon 600lbs gefahren ist, muss ich mit 103kg+ wohl eher richtung 700lbs gucken. dämpfer war auf jeden fall auf dem trail mit wenigen kleinen sprüngen schon am anschlag...

wenn der SAG passt, könnte ich den durchschlag ja mit dem bottom out regulieren, oder?


----------



## sap (27. März 2011)

können die etwas stahl-feder-erfahrenen mal bisschen feedback zum thema federhärte geben? habe anderso gelesen, dass jemand mit 95kg eine 600er fährt. Bin da dann doch bisschen irritiert bei den Unterschieden


----------



## US. (28. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich würde die richtige Federrate ausprobieren.
Zu vielfältig sind diverse Einflußfaktoren, wie u.A. gewünschte Druckstufendämpfung, Systemreibung, Federkennlinie, etc.

Bei meinem Helius FR passen die Werte des TF-Rechners allerdings gut.
Mit dem Air Rocker und 57mm-Dämpfer beträgt der vertikale Hub am Hinterrad am oberen Loch 180mm (!), im unteren Loch 160mm.

Bei 80kg. Gewicht nutze ich für die 160er Variante eine 500er feder am MZ Roco TST-R. Bei 180mm nehme ich eine 550er Feder.
Insgesamt bevorzuge ich den geringeren Federweg; auch weil der Lenkwinkel flacher einstellbar ist.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## sap (28. März 2011)

vorne ist er in der hintersten bohrung (d.h. näher am sattelrohr) eingehängt, hinten ist er unten eingehängt. müssten ja 160mm sein..

habe gerade den tf tuned rechner mal angeworfen, nun komme ich auf andere ergebnisse. http://www.mtb-biking.de/federrate.htm spurckt da arg andere werte aus - oder ich bedien was falsch.
jetzt heißt es eher 800-850lbs? irgendwie...vielleicht bin ich nur zu blöd, die rechner zu bedienen, aber das ist weird.
fox calculator spruckt 750lbs aus, hat aber ein paar ungewohnte parameter.


----------



## pfalz (29. März 2011)

HI,

fahr in meinem 09er Helius FR 'nen DHX 5 coil (allerdings PUSH-tuned), ca. 90-95kg fahrbereit, mit einer 600er Feder, ohne grossartige Vorspannung (Federteller liegt gerade an). Ist hinten aber etwas fluffiger, wenn man es straff mag, könnte man auch eine 650er reinbauen, wäre mir aber zu hart. Veruchsweise hatte ich auch mal eine 550er drin, da waren es knapp 60% Sag Bekommen habe ich die 600er Feder mit dem Dämpfer direkt von Nicolai, der TFTuned Rechner wahr ähnlich mit den Werten. Ca. 150PSi in der Kammer.

Federweg auf Maximum


----------



## sap (29. März 2011)

danke fürs feedback...dann klingt 750-850 für max 15kg mehr (also inklusive 3l blase komm ich wohl schon auf 108-110kg aktuell) aber gar nicht mehr ganz unrealistisch, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (29. März 2011)

Hmmm, also ich würde es mal mit 700 oder 750 probieren, 850 wird wohl ein bissl arg hart. TFTuned sagt 700 für plüschig, 750 für straff bei 110 kg.


----------



## ZappBrannigan (20. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen...

ich hole den Thread jetzt mal aus der Versenkung, weil ich eine Frage habe, die ganz gut hier her passt 

Ich fahre ein Helius FR mit einem Umlenkhebel für Luftdämpfer. Zur Zeit ist ein Monarch verbaut, der mir einfach zu wenig Reserven hat. Aus diesem Grund möchte ich auf einen Coil-Dämpfer umsteigen... und zwar auf den Vivid.

Ich habe mich soweit auch schon durch diverse Threads gearbeitet und erfahren, dass ich eine viel härtere Feder als sonst benötige. Ich wiege fahrfertig so um die 80 kg und tendiere zu einer 550er Feder. Der Dämpfer soll ein Einbaumaß von 216mm haben.

Nun aber die Frage, die mir noch unter den Nägeln brennt: Welches Tune benötige ich 

Vielen Dank und beste Grüße
Zapp


----------



## Ferkelmann (28. Juni 2012)

Mid-Tune


----------



## ZappBrannigan (28. Juni 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Mid-Tune



Super... Danke!!!


----------



## US. (28. Juni 2012)

ZappBrannigan schrieb:


> Ich habe mich soweit auch schon durch diverse Threads gearbeitet und erfahren, dass ich eine viel härtere Feder als sonst benötige. Ich wiege fahrfertig so um die 80 kg und tendiere zu einer 550er Feder. Der Dämpfer soll ein Einbaumaß von 216mm haben.



Hallo Zapp,

der Vivid ist gut, aber das 216er Einbaumaß passt nicht sinnvoll ins alte FR mit Luftumlenkhebel.
Hatte bis vor kurzem selber ein FR (siehe Album).
Der Umlenkhebel hat nämlich keine Bohrungen um ein niedriges Ü-Verhältnis einzustellen, das ein 216er Dämpfer benötigt.

Beim 200/57 Dämpfer ergeben sich in den zwei möglichen Bohrungen 160mm und 180mm Federweg. Bei 180er Stellung wird aber der Lenkwinkel zu steil.
Also bleibt nur die 160er.
Mit einem 216/63 Dämpfer erhälst du aber damit 177mm Hub, womit wieder der Lenkwinkel zu steil wird. Du musst ja den vorderen Dämpferschlitten anpassen, damit das Hinterrad nicht mit dem Sitzrohr kollidiert.

Hol dir lieber den 200/57 Vivid in M-Tune.
500er Feder könnte auch ausreichen.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## ZappBrannigan (28. Juni 2012)

Hallo Uwe,

vielen Dank für den Hinweis! Wie ich auf deinen Fotos vom "Helius FR 2011" gesehen habe, hattest du einen Roco verbaut. War das auch 'nen 200er? Der sieht verdammt groß aus! Wie zufrieden warst du mit dem Dämpfer?

Beste Grüße
André


----------



## US. (28. Juni 2012)

Hallo André,

ich hatte einen Roco TST R, 200/57 den ich heute im Helius AM verwende.
"Serienmässig" kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, daß der überhaupt jemandem passt.
Die Zugstufe ist sehr langsam und funktioniert eigentlich nur bei starken Federn.

Andererseits ist es ein klassisch shimbasierter Dämpfer, der in kundiger Hand wie gewünscht getuned werden kann.

Ich hab die Zugstufe deutlisch schneller machen lassen und auch die Druckstufe etwas.

Die Plattformdämpfung ist auch prima fürs Bergauffahren auf Asphalt, da er so höher im Federweg steht.

Bei Bereitschaft das Ding anpassen zu lassen (z.B. Flatout Suspension) ist der Roco prima. Ansonsten eher der Vivid (Hab ich im ION 18), der bereits ab Werk in 3 High Speed Tunes erhältlich ist und für die Zugstufe einen großen Regelbereich hat.
Einen Fehler machst mit keinem, wobei der Vivid noch den Charme hat sehr günstig zu sein und ein Top Preisleistungsverhältnis zu haben.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## ZappBrannigan (28. Juni 2012)

... und der Vivid hat noch einen großen Vorteil: Ich kann ihn bei meinem Händler des Vertrauens vor Ort servicen lassen 

Nochmal vielen Dank für die wertvollen Tips!!!

Beste Grüße
André


----------



## joesportif (16. Juli 2013)

Hallo, ich grabe diesen Thread auch nochmal aus.

Ich habe gerade hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10768749&postcount=1 meine Absicht geschildert mein Helius FR um ein paar Unzen zu erleichtern. Kann ich (mittels) anderem Umlenkhebel nen 216er Dämpfer fahren und welchen Umlenkhebel habe ich überhaupt, Luft, oder Feder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joesportif (16. Juli 2013)

Ok, hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7898614&postcount=30
klärt sich schonmal das ob. Tut mir Leid, dass ich hier rumspamme, ich hatte nicht alle Threads anzeigen lassen und hatte mich schon gewundert, dass ich die für mich interessanten Sachen nicht finde.

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr denn mit (aktuellen) 216mm Luftdämpfern im FR gemacht. Ich möchte mein Bike:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




etwas erleichtern und daher mit Luftfahrwerk ausstatten. Demnächst möchte ich dann auch auf ein ION 16 umsatteln, von daher würde ich mir gerne direkt nen passenden 216mm Dämpfer kaufen. 

Ich brauche dann wohl diesen Umlenkhebel: 




und auch ne andere obere Dämpferaufnahme? Ich hab im Forum gelesen, dass man besser ne kleine Luftkammer im FR fährt. Passt ein 216mm Monarch Plus, oder CCDB Air mit kleiner LuKa ins FR. Kann ich dann ja fürs ION mit ner XV Kammer ausstatten?

Bin für eure Hilfe sehr dankbar.

LG,
Johannes


----------



## US. (16. Juli 2013)

Hallo Johannes,

das abgebildete Heilus FR war meines.

Wie oben schon beschrieben, bietet der abgebildete Umlenkhebel nur zwei Montagemöglichkeiten - auch wenn er wie ein Schweizer Käse aussieht.

Diese beiden weisen ein durchschnittliches (!) Übersetzungsverhältnis von 2,8 und 3,2 auf.

Das Helius FR lässt aber nur einen sinnvollen Federweg von 160mm zu.
Mit dem vorderen Schlitten kann man zwar alles anpassen und einbauen, aber leider wird damit auch der Lenkwinkel zu steil.
160/2,8 = 57.
d.h der maximale Dämpferhub für diesen Umlenkhebel liegt bei 57mm.

Für einen Dämpfer mit 63mm Hub benötigts du einen Umlenkhebel der ein Ü-Verhältnis von 2,5 ermöglicht.
Ich glaube der ganz normale Umlenkhebel (für Stahlfederdämpfer) des 2007er Helius hat das. Da gibts eine Stellung für 140mm Federweg bei 57er Dämpfer. Das ergäbe dann 155mm Federweg mit deinem 63er Dämpfer.

Passt also. Auf deinem Bild siehts auch so aus, daß 4 Bohrungen vorhanden sind. Du musst also nur den Dämpfer im unteren Loch fahren und am Schlitten so nachstellen, daß gerade eben kein Reifekontakt mit Sitzrohr stattfindet.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## joesportif (16. Juli 2013)

Hi Uwe,
ja, du hattest das beste Bild im Album Mir war der Lenkwinkel schon im abgebildeten Setup zu steil. Hab den Schlitten mit 200er Dämpfer schon nach vorne bewegt und hatte dann Abrieb am Sattelrohr. Hab da jetzt momentan für mich nen Kompromiss gefunden.

Vielen Dank für die Info, dann werde ich mir mal nen 216mm Luftdämpfer zulegen. High Volume oder nicht? Momentan nutze ich den kompletten Federweg mit Roco Coil aus. Um ne Stahlfeder zu ersetzen sollte man wohl nen HV Luftdämpfer nehmen. Allerdings lese ich hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8573315&postcount=35 raus, dass man besser nen Dämpfer mit kleiner Kammer fährt, das passt für mich nicht zusammen. Allerdings handelt es sich im verlinkten Fall auch nicht um meine Wippe.

Geil wäre natürlich ein CCDB Air mit ClimbSwitch, mal schauen ob ich noch warten kann.

Gesetzt den Fall ich entscheide mich für nen Monarch Plus RC3. Tune müsste laut Compression Tune Chart zwischen L und M liegen. 

Generell: Tech-Sheet und Linkage Ratio für ein 07er FR anyone?


----------



## US. (16. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

Linkage Ratio gibts wohl nicht.
Kannst du aber gut abschätzen. Wenn du 63mm Hub am Dämpfer hast und auf rund 160mm Federweg kommen willst, hast du durchschnittlich 2,5.
Das Ganze leicht progressiv, was auf Tune Low hinausläuft.


Gruß, Uwe


----------



## joesportif (16. Juli 2013)

Und wegen der progressiven Kinematik dann nen Dämpfer mit großer Kammer?


----------



## US. (16. Juli 2013)

Helius FR scheint mir nur leicht progressiv. Müsste man mal in Linkage schauen, ob der Rahmen dort modelliert ist.
Dürfte sogar erst degressiv sein mit Wendepunkt und dann progressiv.
Die IONs sind im Gegensatz dazu beispielsweise rein progressiv.

Ich würde immer eine große Luftkammer bevorzugen, oder gleich nen Stahlfederdämpfer 

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joesportif (19. Juli 2013)

Danke für all die Tipps. Ich hab mir die Demo von Linkage gezogen, irgendjemand hat dort bereits ein FR mit nem 216er Dämpfer modelliert. 

Werde wohl auf den CCDB Air XV CS (geile Bezeichnung) warten. Der erscheint mir am komplettesten. 

Wenn das FR umgebaut wird, werde ich das hier vorstellen.

Liebe Grüße,
Johannes


----------

